# it annoys me having to queue at the post office



## Nino83

Olá. 

"It annoys me having to queue at the post office"
"Mi secca/annoia fare la fila alla posta" 
"Ça me ennuie de faire la queue au bureau de poste" 
"Me aburre hacer cola al correo"
"Aborrece-me fazer bicha/fila ao correio" 

É correto usar o verbo "aborrecer" na terceira pessoa (conjugação impessoal), como em inglês, italiano, francês, espanhol? 

Qual é o verbo/a conjugação mais comum quando "something annoys us doing something"?


----------



## danielfigfoz

I would say "Irrita-me ter de esperar na fila aos correios".


----------



## Nino83

danielfigfoz said:


> I would say "Irrita-me"



Mas uma irritação é mais forte que um simples aborrecimento, incómodo.


----------



## Carfer

Nino83 said:


> Mas uma irritação é mais forte que um simples aborrecimento, incómodo.



Contudo _'irritar_' é mais comum. Parece-me bem a sugestão de danielfigfoz, com uma pequena correcção: "Irrita-me ter de esperar na fila *d*os correios"


----------



## Nino83

Ou seja, quando uma coisa é aborrecida, "boring", (um film, uma canção, uma aula, uma narração), vocês irritam-se?  
Não há um verbo com um sentido menos forte ou "irritar" comprende todos os sentidos (também "to bore"/"ennuire"/"annoiare")?


----------



## danielfigfoz

Também ficamos chateados (informal). Na minha geração também dizemos, informalmente, que as coisas são uma seca. "É uma seca esperar na fila dos correios!"


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Nino83 said:


> Ou seja, quando uma *coisa é aborrecida*, "boring", (um film, uma canção, uma aula, uma narração), vocês irritam-se?
> Não há um verbo com um sentido menos forte ou "irritar" comprende todos os sentidos (também "to bore"/"ennuire"/"annoiare")?



Coisas não podem ser aborrecidas. Apenas pessoas podem estar/ficar aborrecidas. _"Ela estava aborrecida porque não pode ir ao shopping."_ (upset).
Quando quiseres usar o sentido de _"boring"_, podes usar _chato_ ou _enfadonho_.

Verbos mais fracos que irritar poderiam ser _incomodar, chatear, desagradar_. _"Me incomoda/desagrada/chateia (ter que) fazer fila nos correios."_


----------



## Nino83

danielfigfoz said:


> Também ficamos chateados (informal). Na minha geração também dizemos, informalmente, que as coisas são uma seca. "É uma seca esperar na fila dos correios!"



Como nós dizemos "è una seccatura aspettare in fila". 

Obrigado pelas respostas. 



Darth Nihilus said:


> Coisas não podem ser aborrecidas. Apenas pessoas podem estar/ficar aborrecidas.



É toda culpa do Aulete  

http://www.aulete.com.br/aborrecido 

"2. Que aborrece, que causa tédio, enfado; MAÇANTE; CHATO; FASTIDIOSO: Achamos o filme aborrecido e saímos no meio."



Darth Nihilus said:


> Verbos mais fracos que irritar poderiam ser _incomodar, chatear, desagradar_. _"Me incomoda/desagrada/chateia (ter que) fazer fila nos correios."_



Ótimo! 

Obrigado


----------



## Carfer

Nino83 said:


> Ou seja, quando uma coisa é aborrecida, "boring", (um film, uma canção, uma aula, uma narração), vocês irritam-se?
> Não há um verbo com um sentido menos forte ou "irritar" comprende todos os sentidos (também "to bore"/"ennuire"/"annoiare")?



Irritamo-nos com o que funciona mal, aborrecemo-nos com aquilo que é por natureza aborrecido. Agora, porque é que temos de esperar numa fila dos correios? É suposto, é da natureza do serviço que haja filas intermináveis? Para dar um exemplo extremo, mas real, como não me irritar se neste momento o Estado leva um ano para me renovar a carta de condução?


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Nino83 said:


> É toda culpa do Aulete
> 
> http://www.aulete.com.br/aborrecido
> 
> "2. Que aborrece, que causa tédio, enfado; MAÇANTE; CHATO; FASTIDIOSO: *Achamos o filme aborrecido e saímos no meio*."



Pobre filme, estava aborrecido com espectadores tão mornos, haha. 

Isso pode ser:

a-) arcaiquismo
b-) Português europeu

De qualquer forma não é mais usado no Brasil.

Edit: a julgar pela resposta do Carfer, é sim Português europeu.


----------



## Nino83

Carfer said:


> Agora, porque é que temos de esperar numa fila dos correios? É suposto, é da natureza do serviço que haja filas intermináveis? Para dar um exemplo extremo, mas real, como não me irritar se neste momento o Estado leva um ano para me renovar a carta de condução?



Você tem razão, mas se a gente ficasse irritada por cada disserviço deveria fazê-lo muitas (desmasiadas) vezes.  



Darth Nihilus said:


> Edit: a julgar pela resposta do Carfer, é sim Português europeu.



Mas o Aulete não deveria ser um dicionário de português brasileiro?


----------



## patriota

Alternativas brasileiras:
É *um saco* esperar/ficar na fila dos Correios.
Esperar/Ficar na fila dos Correios me irrita.


----------



## mausim

Nino83 said:


> Olá.
> 
> "It annoys me having to queue at the post office"
> "Mi secca/annoia fare la fila alla posta"
> "Ça me ennuie de faire la queue au bureau de poste"
> "Me aburre hacer cola al correo"
> "Aborrece-me fazer bicha/fila ao correio"
> 
> É correto usar o verbo "aborrecer" na terceira pessoa (conjugação impessoal), como em inglês, italiano, francês, espanhol?
> 
> Qual é o verbo/a conjugação mais comum quando "something annoys us doing something"?



Perfeitamente correta a frase em português, caso você queira ser formal, em forma literária, escrita.

Informalmente, o brasileiro diria "Eu fico chateado de fazer fila nos correios". Pode não ser a melhor construção, mas como é informal...

"Chateado" embora muito usado, é um termo chulo, mas pouca gente se dá conta disto. Seu sentido primordial se perdeu.

Poderia dizer também

"Não gosto de fazer filas nos correios".


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Nino83 said:


> Você tem razão, mas se a gente ficasse irritada por cada disserviço deveria fazê-lo muitas (desmasiadas) vezes.
> 
> 
> 
> Mas o Aulete não deveria ser um dicionário de português brasileiro?



Sim, de fato. Mas vamos aguardar por outros nativos, para ver o que dizem. Eu sinceramente jamais escutei ou mesmo li (em alguma obra literária) "aborrecido" com o sentido de "annoying".

Uma coisa que aborrece alguém, seria algo *aborrecente*, mas tal palavra só existe se você estiver se referindo a adolescentes.


----------



## mausim

Darth Nihilus said:


> Sim, de fato. Mas vamos aguardar por outros nativos, para ver o que dizem. Eu sinceramente jamais escutei ou mesmo li (em alguma obra literária) "aborrecido" com o sentido de "annoying".
> 
> Uma coisa que aborrece alguém, seria algo *aborrecente*, mas tal palavra só existe se você estiver se referindo a adolescentes.



Apenas na literatura se encontra o emprego neste sentido. Veja Machado de Assis, em 'Salteadores da Tessália':



> Eu pediria o perdão de Talis, se pudesse ser ouvido. Condenem os demais, se querem, mas deixem um, Talis ou outro qualquer, um funcionário duplo, que tire ao parlamento grego o aspecto de uma instituição *aborrecida*. Que a Hélade deite os ministérios abaixo, se lhe apraz, mas não atire às águas do Eurotas um elemento de aventura e de poesia.


----------



## Nino83

Darth, mausim, efetivamente, muitos adjetivos que derivam do participio presente do verbo (e que têm uma função activa, como "aborrecente = o que aborrece") perderam suas funções nas línguas ibéricas (ao contrário em italiano e em francês há muitos desses adjetivos), portanto temos que pesquisar cada vez no dicionário. 
Agora vocês me dizem que, depois ter pesquisado no Aulete, há diferenças entre Brasil e Portugal. 
É uma lotaria!


----------



## Carfer

Nino83 said:


> muitos adjetivos que derivam do participio presente do verbo (e que têm uma função activa, como "aborrecente = o que aborrece") perderam suas funções nas línguas ibéricas



Na linguagem do dia a dia, sim, sem dúvida. Contudo, mantêm pleno vigor em léxicos especializados como o do Direito, se bem que mais como substantivos do que como adjectivos.


----------



## Nino83

Carfer said:


> se bem que mais como substantivos do que como adjectivos.



Exactamente. 
Faço um exemplo (as palavras significam, respectivamente: to amuse, amusing/funny, amused): 
italiano: divertire, divert*ente*, divert*ito* 
francês: amuser, amus*ant*, amus*é* 
português e espanhol: divertir, divertido, divertido (não há a palavra "divertente"). 

Nas línguas ibericas se usa, frequentemente, o particípio passado quer por "amusing" (o que diverte) quer for "amused" (quem é divertido), ao contrário do italiano e do francês (e, algumas vezes, do inglês). 
Diversamente, o particípio presente é usado nos substantivos, como em: cantante, presidente e muitos outros. 

Parece que o particípio presente quase perdeu a sua função adjectival, em português e espanhol. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Carfer

Nino83 said:


> Exactamente.
> Faço um exemplo (as palavras significam, respectivamente: to amuse, amusing/funny, amused):
> italiano: divertire, divert*ente*, divert*ito*
> francês: amuser, amus*ant*, amus*é*
> português e espanhol: divertir, divertido, divertido (não há a palavra "divertente").
> 
> Nas línguas ibericas se usa, frequentemente, o particípio passado quer por "amusing" (o que diverte) quer for "amused" (quem é divertido), ao contrário do italiano e do francês (e, algumas vezes, do inglês).
> Diversamente, o particípio presente é usado nos substantivos, como em: cantante, presidente e muitos outros.
> 
> Parece que o particípio presente quase perdeu a sua função adjectival, em português e espanhol.
> 
> Cumprimentos



De repente veio-me à memória '_sorridente_'


----------



## xiskxisk

Portugal: aborrece-me estar na fila dos correios.

Também acho que irrita é demasiado forte. Aborrece pode ser causado apenas por ser entediante, enquanto que a irritação já tem impaciência e indignação.


----------



## J. Bailica

xiskxisk said:


> Portugal: aborrece-me estar na fila dos correios.
> 
> Também acho que irrita é demasiado forte. Aborrece pode ser causado apenas por ser entediante, enquanto que a irritação já tem impaciência e indignação.




Sim, o meu voto vai para 'aborrece-me' e, penso que sobretudo, para 'chateia-me' (informal). 
Mas penso que na verdade o mais usual ainda são aqueles desabafos do género 'Não tenho paciência para', 'Não gosto nada de', ' É uma seca...', etc.

Nota (não tenho a certeza se alguém, já disse): em Portugal as coisas podem ser aborrecidas (muito, aliás)


----------

